# Sam's Club in Playa del Carmen



## Mallard (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi - can anyone answer a couple questions on Sam's Club for in PDC. Is it better to just get a membership or a day pass? What's a membership cost? And do they take traveller's checks?

Thanks


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

My understanding is that Sam's Club stopped offering day passes last year. To get a membership, the cost is 450 MX for two cards.


----------

